# BSW Stage 1 Speaker Replacement



## maxscouloir (Apr 10, 2007)

*BSW Speaker Upgrade*

I did the upgrade to my 325 Touring with the standard stereo over the weekend and couldn't be happier. The sound improvement is considerable and well balanced. In the end I decided to have someone else install the speakers and was glad I did - watching the work is seemed above my skill level. I did install the DICE iPod adaptor myself and now feel very happy with the music in the car. This is probably all I will need. The guys at BSW run a nice company were very helpful throughtout the process.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

maxscouloir said:


> I did the upgrade to my 325 Touring with the standard stereo over the weekend and couldn't be happier. The sound improvement is considerable and well balanced. In the end I decided to have someone else install the speakers and was glad I did - watching the work is seemed above my skill level. I did install the DICE iPod adaptor myself and now feel very happy with the music in the car. This is probably all I will need. The guys at BSW run a nice company were very helpful throughtout the process.


Thank you for the kind words  Let me know if you need any additional help!


----------



## kjkaiser (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a coupon for 10% off at BSW. Just enter the coupon code at checkout: Coupon Code: 9C9510CET106V101L10B

Also, let me know if you use it.


----------



## Jeremyhyde (Apr 13, 2008)

Guys, Anyone done a E60 BSW upgrade?

Thanks


Jeremy


----------



## D33Z (Mar 13, 2010)

I've heard that the speakers play pretty quiet in the E60 since they aren't as effecient as the factory units with the underpowered factory amp. 

They have an amp\speaker upgrade coming out, I'll be watching for this :thumbup:


----------



## Jamze132 (Mar 25, 2010)

I recently bought a 2010 X5 with the standard audio system and obviously I am not satisfied with the sound. I am considering the stage 1 upgrade but I have a few questions before purchasing.

1. How hard is it to install the speakers myself? It's been a while since I have messed with car audio and I didn't touch my 06 Audi since I was scared to break something. 
2. I have a mono amp and a sub that I want to add. Does the factory radio have the ability to accept the amp?
3. What is the brand of the speakers BSW uses?
4. Is there a stage 2 for the newer X5? If so, what type of speakers and what is the cost? I didn't see a stage 2 available on the website.


Thanks.


----------



## SlorpBop (Aug 14, 2011)

I want to upgrade the stereo badly. After hearing John's story about the underwhelming improvement in his 528i Touring, I fear the same in my 525i Touring. Has BSW upgraded the speakers they sell between 2007 (When this thread was started) and now? I love my BMW but it's embarrassing what kind of stereo they put in this "premium" car. My mothers Nissan Altima blows it out of the water, as does my fathers Honda Ridgeline. Maybe those cold hearted Germans don't have any passion for music.


----------



## Landshark 328 (Aug 18, 2008)

Last night I ordered the rear speaker package for my 328is with the H/K package. Is it too late to get the coupon applied to my order? I was looking into what peoples results were with what I purchased and I found that BSW offered promo codes. I just noticed lots of BSW guys posted to this thread


----------



## zibawala (May 1, 2006)

Hi Halston,
I would like to upgrade my factory system on X5 D 2012( supposedly HIFI) to stage I , may I request a quote and your opinion and experience?
More so any working discount coupon shall be hugely appreciated.
thanks


----------



## Ultimated (Dec 14, 2012)

I replaced the front door midbass drivers and tweeters yesterday with the BSW set. Big improvement in sound quality - I listen to jazz on CDs mostly; the difference in the reproduction of the acoustic bass and high hat cymbals was huge, and the whole sound was fuller, brighter. Easy install, except the tweeters took a little fiddling to avoid pinching the wires against the door frame. :thumbup:


----------

